# Possible Arlington Hts, IL Swap Meet Sun May 31st 2015



## bikeman76 (May 12, 2015)

*This Swap Meet is on for May 31st ! Thanks for all the responses !*

Is anyone interest in attending a Chicagoland swap meet on Sunday May 31st from 7-11 AM ?

Since the Oak Forest swap (now I-80 swap) has been moved to June 28th I've considered having a swap on May 31st.

This would not replace the August Swap & Show ( This year on August 16th ).

It would take place at Village CycleSport in Arlington Hts and would be a FREE event !

No show or refreshments. 

Any interest ???

Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2015)

Let me be the first to say yes!
Sounds good!
Wes Pinchot


----------



## bikeman76 (May 14, 2015)

Great Wes ! Thanks for the reply !

Anyone else up for a swap meet !


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2015)

yea, I should sell my wares.


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2015)

the tinker will be there selling stuff.


----------



## bikeman76 (May 14, 2015)

Great, thanks Bri and Tink !

 How about Chitown ? Anything to sell ?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2015)

Red Davis the unicycle man is interested!


----------



## the tinker (May 14, 2015)

I hope Candy the "bike Lady" from Twins Treasures comes to the swap, I will give her a call!!!!!


----------



## chitown (May 14, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> Great, thanks Bri and Tink !
> 
> How about Chitown ? Anything to sell ?




Everything is always for sale, it's putting the price tag on that I have a problem with. Nevertheless, I will try and dig out the pile I made when I got back from Memory Lane and dumped the same load I brought to MLC back in the storage locker. :eek:


----------



## Balloontyre (May 14, 2015)

Joe, you rock man! 
Hey, sorry for the kwik hello at AA, I was fast on the move at the time.
Glad to have seen you there, hope you got sone goodies.
Ivo


----------



## bikeman76 (May 14, 2015)

No worries Ivo. I could tell you were putting together a nice deal.
Hope you can make it on the 31st.
Looks like it's a go !

Joe


----------



## dboi4u (May 15, 2015)

I'm glad someone in our area is doing a meet I'll be there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 15, 2015)

I can bring some of my stuff to sell also.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2015)

Greg Minoque said he would be there!
How about some Wisconsin and Indiana Cabers?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Greg Minoque said he would be there!
> How about some Wisconsin and Indiana Cabers?




QUOTE BY JOE!

    This Swap Meet is on for May 31st ! Thanks for all the responses !

    Is anyone interest in attending a Chicagoland swap meet on Sunday May 31st from 7-11 AM ?

    Since the Oak Forest swap (now I-80 swap) has been moved to June 28th I've considered having a swap on May 31st.

    This would not replace the August Swap & Show ( This year on August 16th ).

    It would take place at Village CycleSport in Arlington Hts and would be a FREE event !

    No show or refreshments.
 Looks like it's a go !
 Joe


----------



## JIM OWEN (May 20, 2015)

Sounds good I'll be there with some Ingo Bike parts.
Jim Owen


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2015)

Just a reminder for free swap meet and meet up with
fellow collectors. You never know what is coming
up for sale in a swap meet.


----------



## dboi4u (May 30, 2015)

How would any vendors set up and how much would it cost? Who can we contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (May 30, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> How would any vendors set up and how much would it cost? Who can we contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just pull into the lot and drag your stuff out...its swap only..... and its free... starts at 7 am.


----------



## dboi4u (May 30, 2015)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 31, 2015)

Hey Joe,
Thanks for having swap meet today.
Great turnout considering
the unexpected cold windy cloudy weather.
Thanks
Wes
PS THANKS TO ALL WHO COULD MAKE  IT TODAY.


----------



## the tinker (May 31, 2015)

Yes , thanks Joe. It was a great turnout .Thanks for the free coffee,it was needed. And thank you Ron for selling  me the big box of spokes! That will keep me busy next winter doing wheels.   dave.


----------



## bikeman76 (May 31, 2015)

*Thanks to Everyone who came out to the swap today !*
Nice to talk to some Cabers and fellow collectors and do some buying and selling.
Here are a few pics.
Joe


----------



## bikeman76 (May 31, 2015)

*A few more pics*
Last one is The Tinker giving the swap a thumbs up. ( ... or his Fonzie impression ? )
He brought a pickup load and sold everything ! Way to go Dave !!!
Joe


----------

